

Nsync - A command-line tool for NSA’s free backup services - fluxify
http://iopanic.com/post/59201148142/introducing-nsync-a-command-line-tool-for-nsas-free

======
frozenport
sends a tarball to nsapao@nsa.gov, would be better if it circularly routed the
data from A to A

~~~
pohl
I meant to mod this up but missed the touch target. I'm sorry.

~~~
orblivion
I modded it back up

------
Asparagirl
_slow clap_

Well-played.

------
hga
Government Builds Free Cloud-Based Backup for an Ungrateful Nation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6012941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6012941)

------
securingsincity
"You'll never have to say 'Bye Bye Bye' to your data."

~~~
fluxify
We've incorporated this important statement into nsync's official docs:
[https://github.com/marianzange/nsync/issues/3](https://github.com/marianzange/nsync/issues/3)

------
reustle
Is this actually emailing the files?

> mail -s "NSYNC Backup" nsapao@nsa.gov

~~~
fluxify
Yes. Only tested on Mac, but should work on Linux as well.

------
racbart
Well just let me know when you implement a restore feature.

------
delinka
Now we need a FOIA Request API wrapper for data recovery.

